# Utah, checking in...



## klaus (Mar 30, 2011)

I guess it's that time. All rigged up, ready to head out. Bobbi Jo changed out her summer wear for the winter gear. Hoping it's a bit less intense than last year.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Back the Bobcat up,lets see Bobbi Jo in the 2 piece !


----------



## klaus (Mar 30, 2011)

Storm dropped maybe 16 inches at the house. Felt good to get back in the seat.


----------

